# Difference between visual studio 2008 and previous?



## kpmsivachand (Jan 16, 2008)

Guys,  Tell me what are the new features added in the newer version of visual studio 2008?


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jan 17, 2008)

VS 2005 supports MFC whereas 08 supports MFC as well as WPF.

2008 uses .net framework 3.5.

2008 added new feature called LINQ(Language Integrated Query).


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for your info


----------

